# Was sind das für Würmer ???



## mxsilver (7. Juli 2006)

Moin Moin,

hab heute morgen nachfolgendes Foto gemacht.
Es sind kleine schwarze __ Würmer oder ähnliches. Hab leider gar keine Ahnung...
Wer kann mir sagen, was es ist und ob gut oder eher nicht so...
Der Stein auf dem sich die Jungs befinden, liegt in einem Bachlauf...

Wer kann mir helfen???

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Annett (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für  Würmer ???*

Hi,

das sollte Dir hoffentlich weiterhelfen


----------



## Sybi (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für  Würmer ???*

Hallo Sebastian,

ich habe diese Würmer auch. Sind wohl Kribbelmückenlarven. Zuerst fand ich es super ekelig, und habe meinen Filter gereinigt. Die Larven sind im Filter und am Filterausgang auf einen Stein. Den Stein bespritze ich ab und zu mit einem festem Wasserstrahl, dann fallen sie in den Teich, und meine Fische freuen sich. 
Der Filter ist bereits wieder voll von Ihnen, und jetzt lasse ich sie einfach in Ruhe. Irgendwann werden die Mücken ja schlüpfen und dann hat sich das Problem von alleine gelöst.

Gruß Sybille


----------



## mxsilver (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was sind das für  Würmer ???*

Hallo,

habe den Stein gestern ins Wasser gelegt, und seit dem fressen mir meine Fische aus der Hand und lassen sich streicheln...
War wohl ein Gourmetessen...


Gruß und vielen Dank für Eure Bestimmungshilfe...

Sebastian


----------

